# psd Templates bearbeiten



## rostocker (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

jeder kennt bestimmt die häufig auf Ebay angebotenen Photoshop Templates. 
Es handelt sich dabei ja eigentlich um ein Bild.

Wer hat bzw. weiß wo man ein gutes Tutorial findet wie diese Template bearbeitet werden können, so dass auch Scripte usw. per Slice eingebunden werden können.

Ich habe jetzt schon einiges versucht, aber bei mir wird beim Speichern immer die Anordnung zerstört.

Vielen Dank
der Rostocker


----------



## chrisbergr (25. Juni 2004)

Mh, also Ich kenn die mal nicht 
Zum Thema slicen kann ich dir leider wenig helfen da ich diese Funktion noch nie benutzt habe. Aber benutze doch einfach einmal die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum, ich weiß dass es das Thema schon häufig gegeben hat.

Gruß acid


----------



## rostocker (25. Juni 2004)

Für alle die nicht wissen was ich meine habe ich mal so eine psd Datei auf einen Server geladen. 

Das ist zwar nicht das beste Template aber zum probieren sollte es reichen.

Template 

MfG
der Rostocker


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juni 2004)

Hai,

kann leider auf der Arbeit Deine Datei nicht anschauen.

... aber mit Template meinst Du doch sicherlich eine HP Vorlage die mit PS und IR erstellt wurde (?)

Also wirst Du doch ein (zerschnittenes) Bild haben und eine (mehrere) Html-Dateien.  Wenn Du nun Scripte einbinden willst musst Du dich mit HTML befassen. Wenn Du ein anderes Bild willst musst Du in PS ein neues erstellen und mit IR slicen.

Aber Scripte per Sclice einbinden  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## rostocker (25. Juni 2004)

Ja genau  die meine ich. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass bei einigen der Templates nur die psd Datei vorhanden ist.

Aber na gut ich versuche diese mit IR zu bearbeiten. Mal sehen ob ich so zum Erfolg komme.

Danke ersteinmal für den Tip mit IR. Damoit habe ich es noch nicht probiert.

Gruß
der Rostocker


----------



## da_Dj (25. Juni 2004)

Selbst wenn du nur die PSD hast, alles was dir Photoshop oder Image Ready bieten ist die Funktion, dass ganze so zu zerschneiden, dass du es hinterher mithilfe von Tabellen o.ä. wieder zusammenfügen kannst. Den Rest musst du dann im Editor machen, egal ob Notepad und selber geschrieben oder eben eine WYSIWYG Editor ala Dreamweaver. PS bringt dir dann gar nichts mehr ... Das ist und bleibt nun mal ein Grafikprogramm und kein 1-Klick-HP-fertig-Proggy


----------



## rostocker (26. Juni 2004)

.... also da muss ich sagen dass diese Antwort nicht ganz richtig ist.

Du kannst mit Slices das ganze Bild so bearbeiten, dass sämtliche Links usw.. fertig sind wenn Du dieses psd als Web speicherst.

Du hast dann eine fertige Webseite mit Hyperlinks usw... 


Gruß
der Rostocker


----------



## rostocker (26. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *Hai,
> 
> kann leider auf der Arbeit Deine Datei nicht anschauen.
> ...




Du kannst als Sclice auch angeben dass es kein Bild ist. In dem Fenster das sich dann öffnet gibst du dann Text oder HTML Code ein. Wenn Du HTML Code eingibst wird dieser auch als Code ausgegeben.


----------



## da_Dj (26. Juni 2004)

Wehe dem der mit PS ne Seite erstellt ... Das ist für mich nun mal noch lange keine HP


----------



## Consti (26. Juni 2004)

Ich hab noch nie eine HP mit PS gemacht! Die Grafiken schon, klar, aber mehr noch nicht. Ich denke, dass ich jetzt mal eine einfache Navigation mit Rollovers mache, aber mehr also die Grafik möchte ich PS nicht machen lassen - da hab ich u.U. nacher nicht mehr den Überblick drüber - deswegen: HTML lernen lohnt sich!


----------

